# Wrap



## jjasonwt (Oct 4, 2002)

Does any have any great wraps they can share with me. like chicken caesar wraps stuff like that. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Hmmm.... lets see.....

Herb Tortilla
grilled veggies
asiago cheese
lemon vinaigrette

Sun dried tomato tortilla
thin sliced beef (top round...etc.)
roasted red peppers
provolone
black pepper mayo

Buffalo-style chicken wrap
Jalepeno cheese wrap
chicken teders
franks hot sauce 
blue cheese
lettuce
tomato

Greek wrap
marinated pork or chicken
tomatoes
lettuce 
feta cheese
red onion
creamy lemon and garlic dressing

Philly wrap
Thin sliced grilled steak
Grilled peppers and onions
provolone or cheese sauce
(philly cheese steaks in my opinion need no mayo or other dressing)

Theres a few basic ones to get you started....get creative....almost anything can go into a wrap.

Ciao.....paisan


----------



## jjasonwt (Oct 4, 2002)

awesome thank you. I like the sundried tomato and beef one. what would you call that? I would have never thought of the greek one. If you have any other ideas for any type of health concious foods please let me know. I appreciate it.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Vegetarian Wraps:
- Caesar salad wrap w/romaine, red onion, parmesan cheese, caesar dressing, hard cooked eggs, and tomatoes on vegetable tortilla wrap.

- Tex Mex wrap with shredded lettuce, red onion, rice and black beans, tomatoes, Monterey Jack cheese, and salsa on sun dried tomato tortilla.

- Greek salad wrap with feta, shredded lettuce, tomato, onion, olives, cucumber, and yogurt garlic dressing on spinach wrap.

- Provencal wrap with field greens, shaved parmesan, calamata olives, hard boiled eggs, green beans, tomatoes, and steamed green beans with herbes de Provence vinaigrette on spinach tortilla.

- Primavera wrap with spinach, tomato, steamed zucchini, yellow squash & onion, and mushrooms and shaved parmesan with basil 

Happy wrapping!


----------

